# Nunc scio quid sit amor



## dwdrums801

My friend keeps saying this but I have no clue what it means, Please help!

Nunc scio quit sit amor


----------



## Pbracc

"Nunc scio quit sit amor" it's latin, from Virgil, and it means:"Now I know what love is"
My source: http://www.worldofquotes.com/author/Virgil/1/index.html


----------



## dwdrums801

Thank you soo much


----------



## brian

Wow this is really strange.

The quote should be _Nunc scio *quid* sit Amor._  There is no Latin word "quit."  At first I just assumed it was a typo or maybe your friend was saying it wrong or whatever.  But then I searched google for "nunc scio sit amor" (without quid or quit) for fun and it seems like half, maybe even more than half, have "quit" instead of "quid."

So then I thought, OK, maybe that's just a form of _qui_ that I've never run across, possibly poetic...I don't know.  But I checked on Perseus and their copy of Vergil's _Eclogues_ has: _Nunc scio, quid sit Amor_.  (Vergil's _Eclogues_, poem 8, line 43.)

So I'm a little perplexed.  For what it's worth, the translation is definitely "Now I know what love is," and I suppose that that's all you needed.  But now I have something of my own to figure out... 


Brian


----------



## centroeuropa

QUIT did indeed exist.
Look at the medieval himnus Adoro te devote:
Cujus una stilla salvum facereTotum mundum quit ab omni scelere.One drop of which can freethe entire world of all its sins.quit = can

Isidore in the Etymologiae
http://www.thelatinlibrary.com/isidore/1.shtml

Quid’ per D litteram scribitur, cum pronomen est; per T, cum verbum: cuius positio est prima "queo, quis, quit" et in conpositione "nequeo, nequis, nequit"

Than means, there is a confusion in the case of nunc scio with the verbal form of queo


----------



## Starfrown

I definitely think it should read "quid" here.

Interestingly, I did find an article on Late-Imperial/Medieval Latin with the following:

"This gave rise to a great uncertainty regarding the spelling of these words. The interchange between *apud-aput*, *quid-quit*..."


----------



## Aloski

Remembering my Latin lessons - it should be "quid".


----------



## Cat & Canary

The best translation is:

"_NOW I KNOW WHAT LOVE IS"

                   -Virgil

It is a well know quote avvtibuted to Virgil._


----------



## Kevin Beach

brian said:


> Wow this is really strange.
> 
> The quote should be _Nunc scio *quid* sit Amor._  There is no Latin word "quit."  At first I just assumed it was a typo or maybe your friend was saying it wrong or whatever.  But then I searched google for "nunc scio sit amor" (without quid or quit) for fun and it seems like half, maybe even more than half, have "quit" instead of "quid."
> 
> So then I thought, OK, maybe that's just a form of _qui_ that I've never run across, possibly poetic...I don't know.  But I checked on Perseus and their copy of Vergil's _Eclogues_ has: _Nunc scio, quid sit Amor_.  (Vergil's _Eclogues_, poem 8, line 43.)
> 
> So I'm a little perplexed.  For what it's worth, the translation is definitely "Now I know what love is," and I suppose that that's all you needed.  But now I have something of my own to figure out...
> 
> 
> Brian


Remember that the internet is notorious for propagating falsehoods, sometimes exponentially. 

As President Abraham Lincoln said: "Never believe everything you see on the internet".


----------

